

Self-Help: $11B in Seething Snake Oil - mazatlanio
http://blangslet.com/post/58239264943/self-help-11b-of-seething-snake-oil

======
jongraehl
Thanks for the direct link to relevant cites. Oh, you say they're somewhere in
a book. Not great (that said, '59 seconds' _is_ good).

Snake oil alarm: "the keys to productivity" \- maybe there's proof that this
approach can work, but "THE keys"? As in there's nothing else that can work?
Come on.

Good luck.

------
mathattack
Marketing self help by knocking the industry?

~~~
mazatlanio
"As Richard Wiseman illustrates in his book “59 Seconds: Think a Little,
Change a Lot,” the problem is that the majority of self-help books actually
promote exercises that “destroy motivation, damage relationships and reduce
creativity; the opposite of everything [they] promise.”"

